# 12-6 hunt



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Went out this past week and kinda scouted some spots to see where birds were sitting. Usually don't scout much but it paid off this time with a limit of teal in a couple hours. Also go my first ever 2 for 1 shot on ducks... that was kinda cool. It was sure bitter cold sitting out in the wind and ice this morning, but it was worth it walking out. Saw a few other birds around but where i was at, the teal were thick... just big flocks bombing in. Couple boaters found some birds too apparently, since they went driving around and got up a ton of birds... looked like a big black swarm. Here's some pics I took when I got home.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I LOVE it, an all Teal limit, I would almost trade today's swan for that(almost).


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! Nice job! I was out today, the wind was brutal.

Man, I love teal to hunt and eat.

Our teal are gone.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I need a really good GWT shoot.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Job.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

PUGSLEY!!!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Wow! Nice job! I was out today, the wind was brutal.
> 
> Man, I love teal to hunt and eat. Our teal are gone.


Yes it was brutal... I really questioned myself on the way out, because there were other cars in the lot before I got there, and the direction the wind was coming from, it whipped ice flakes right into my face... my face is still red from where it was either frozen or just raw from the ice. Shameless plug for Ravenwear fleece clothing though... bought some at Buckmasters last year and it kept my head warm and my neck and face from being frozen (its just lightweight waterproof fleece).

Anyone ever seen Mallards in with Spoonies? Saw that yesterday too but didn't notice until they were turning out away from the dekes... the red and white/gray on the breast didn't match up on all the birds so it took me a sec to figure out what I was seeing. :lol: Oh well. I love eating teal and this is the first time this year I really got into them, enough that I could take a limit anyway. One had rice breast and one was shot right in the breast.... just all torn up when I pulled the feathers away. Guess it was what they call a "stew duck". :?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Come to think of it I cant remember seeing mallards in close with spoonies...???

I like my teal whole on rice dressing, baked in the oven.

In the Mississippi Flyway teal started Sept 1st, same as doves. It was a blast. Don't know if it's still that way. We had blue-wings, green-wings and cinnies were rare.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Not many guys can say they outwork you for birds. Nice job!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats a nice Pug retriever you have there. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What the heck is on your head RR ?? It don't look like the hat in your avatar !!!!

You're a tough s.o.b. going out in weather like that....congrats to you !!! :-|O|-:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice job toughin it out and getting in to them! I still have not killed a teal this year! Hopefully this week that changes! Good luck and keep at it!

Chad


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Good job bud!!!. Oh, to be young again.      Sparky and I are still gettun a few on the river but being as cold as it is, with the freezing, it's tough. Sparky found a wounded mallard out in the middle of a field on our approach to an area that was very lively and it tried to swim "under water" in the snow. :shock: Of course Sparky wasn't fooled for a nano second! Kind of interesting to see. Have you had an opportunity to do any work in the desert? Would like to give it a try if it's worth it. :?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Good job bud!!!. Oh, to be young again.      Sparky and I are still gettun a few on the river but being as cold as it is, with the freezing, it's tough. Sparky found a wounded mallard out in the middle of a field on our approach to an area that was very lively and it tried to swim "under water" in the snow. :shock: Of course Sparky wasn't fooled for a nano second! Kind of interesting to see. Have you had an opportunity to do any work in the desert? Would like to give it a try if it's worth it. :?


Whatta you doin Friday? I haven't done the work I talked about yet... but it'll get done, especially if things are frozen when I visit. Got a pet muskrat I can turn loose on some dikes? :lol:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

RR,
2 things against Fri. I was tentatively planning on taking my last shot for a swan at the bear r. and I'd much prefeer you scouting it out once to see if it's worth it considering what has happened out there and the distance involved for me. Thanks for the invite bud.


----------

